# Anyone read this book? Any thoughts?



## M21195 (Jan 16, 2013)

ROMANS 13: THE TRUE MEANING OF SUBMISSION: Timothy Baldwin, Chuck Baldwin: 9781462870189: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Wayne (Jan 16, 2013)

Where is Josh when you need him?


----------



## rookie (Jan 17, 2013)

Wayne said:


> Where is Josh when you need him?



Not here at the moment apparently....I'll fill in for him

- someone probably has, somewhere some time, and I don't have any thoughts about that - 

Does that look close to something he would have said?


----------



## KMK (Jan 17, 2013)

rookie said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Josh when you need him?
> ...



You lack the 'innocent' smirk of Joshua's avatar.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 17, 2013)

Given that published books usually are read by at least the author, and that there are reviews by people claiming to have read this book, I am confident that someone has almost certainly read this book at some point.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 17, 2013)

For the uninitiated, the preferred form of address for such questions is along the following lines:



> "Ahem. Beg pardon. If I may indulge your attention with a modest inquiry--to wit, might any of the esteemed membership of ye old Puritan Board have a reader's familiarity with the following published tome: _______________, and would said person be willing to surrender a few words for my edification, in review of the aforenamed work?"



As you can see, it is much easier to simply ask "Has anybody read _______", But since invariably the book's author and perhaps at least a few others have read the work, we generally like to be a bit more specific with our requests. Otherwise, Josh comes and reminds us.

[As a community service, the above form is in the public domain and may be freely used exactly as printed, or with minor emendation.]


----------

